# Where are the updates??



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey guys,

I've been checking this section regularly for updates on all the different party themes and I'm not seeing much!

Frankies Girl- how's your funeral theme coming along?
Haunted Hotel people- got any new pics?

As for me, I really haven't done much. I've had to work overtime lately and just haven't had the time or inspiration to work out our theme idea. And I really need to because its SEPTEMBER already and the invites need to go out!

So far all we have is that our guests will get a death announcement card as an invitation. The deceased is a long lost Aunt or Uncle. The guest may or may not be entitled to the long lost relative's fortune. 
But we keep going back and forth about the invitation. Should it be a death announcement card or a letter from a law firm.


MsM


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I noticed that too Ms. Meeple.....every year we have a main menu thread & everyone posts their menu for their parties but this year when I started that thread no one even posted anything on there. I was surprised because in the past those menu threads were huge & full of ideas.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

haha I just did a search for funny law firm names and came up with this:

10 Funniest Law-Firm Names - Oddee.com (funniest company names, funny law-firm company names)

I think its going to be a letter from the law firm Payne & Fears lol

MsM


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Muffy said:


> I noticed that too Ms. Meeple.....every year we have a main menu thread & everyone posts their menu for their parties but this year when I started that thread no one even posted anything on there. I was surprised because in the past those menu threads were huge & full of ideas.



I'd love to see a menu thread. I could use some ideas since this is my first halloween party! I have an idea of what we're going to serve but would like to add a dish or two.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted much on the funeral theme...

I've been working so much on props, I've neglected my party planning! 
(love the law firm name! May have to borrow that - change up the spelling a bit and you could get Payne and Phears  take them just a few seconds longer to get it)

I'll get with it in the next week or two, but it is weird that I'm not the only one lagging on the party front!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> haha I just did a search for funny law firm names and came up with this:
> 
> 10 Funniest Law-Firm Names - Oddee.com (funniest company names, funny law-firm company names)
> 
> ...


Love the law firm idea -- and that's a perfect name! 

As far as updates -- I've been missing them too but I am also guilty of not posting our updates -- but that's because my progress is mostly in my brain! How did it get to be September?


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree. Haven't done much in way of props because we have been working so much. All of my party planning is in my head or on paper but we are gonna be kicking it into high gear in the next few weeks. We plan on making a Nosferatu prop cause we are doing vampire theme this year. I'll post pics and ideas as they come along.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Sorry I haven't posted much on the funeral theme...
> 
> I've been working so much on props, I've neglected my party planning!
> (love the law firm name! May have to borrow that - change up the spelling a bit and you could get Payne and Phears  take them just a few seconds longer to get it)
> ...


Yeah I'm dealing with dutch people so I'm leaving it with an F haha Will take them just as long to figure it out


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I love the name. Great idea for a theme. I'm way behind. I have had the flu for the past two weeks, and have just lost pretty much all energy. I was hoping to have my halloween stuff out and up inside by now, and a good plan of action in place for my son's halloween band party. Not anwhere near where I want to be. I've made no props done no invitation, and am only a 1/4 of the way through my halloween cards. (though I did goto Goodwill today and get an assortment of really kewl bottles to work towards having a witches kitchen this year. Now one more thing to add to the list ....... labels to make. Anyone know a good site where I can print them out to put on the containers? Oh and I picked up a couple of books to make some of the kewl books on here everyone's done. I always believe the party is made by details and I'm trying for creepier this year for the teens we'll see how it goes.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

It took me awhile to find it again but these are the best labels I've seen since joing this forum.
JohnnyL did a fantastic job! 

Potion Labels & Misc. - a set on Flickr

And these are very nice as well

screech co. pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots

MsM


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

heres what Ive been upto the last few days.....made a few witchy bottles...revamped my haunted house coffin into a coffee table for the party...finished my invitations...and made a sample picture to cover the pictures in my living room just to see if it would work..... heres a few pics 
before..








after...









before...








after...










before...








after...









adult party invites...








kids party invites...









invitations above will be rolled up and put in these bottles...


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry.. I should have made the pics smaller


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

Not that I am a regular poster...have had good intentions and just haven't done it for halloweens past. I know my home is a complete wreck with all the decor coming out of their off season homes. Scattered about the house are things in orange, purple, black and white. Skeletons I set in one room I find moved to another by my one year old. My three year old is theiving my pumpkins. I keep coming back to the forum and finding 'just one more idea' I want to get started on. So, the cabinet of curiosities starts - thanks to all you good folks and your amazing work. So I have started, keep getting distracted by someone else's fabulous ideas, have been taking pictures, and I hope to get them posted after I find where son has stashed all the pumpkins.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

NewbieHaunter, I love your invites and your bottles look great!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Wish I could come to your party newbie...LOL. Looks like you plan on having a blast! And I love the bottles!!!

Everyone's ideas on this forum is wonderful. Just wish I could be having a party of my own. *sigh*


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Ms M thnx for the great labels I love them  I always see so many great things on here and can never find them later it seems.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great pics and transformations newbiehaunter!

The photo idea is so simple but so effective!

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

zombiefrac said:


> So I have started, keep getting distracted by someone else's fabulous ideas, have been taking pictures, and I hope to get them posted after I find where son has stashed all the pumpkins.


When all else fails, bribe him! lol


MsM


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I missed the menus thread. I would have posted on it. I have been doing a lot of crafts & have posted them on the "showcase your recent crafts" thread. This weekend & plan to finish my CD invitations & paint some ping pong eye balls.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Great pics and transformations newbiehaunter!
> 
> The photo idea is so simple but so effective!
> 
> MsM


It needs tweaking but Im pleased with the effect. I think if I change the pictures to simple black n white pictures, drape the mirrors, swap the coffee table with the coffin and cover the furniture I can get the transformation Im looking for.

I had a bit of good luck yesterday. At walmart I found black couch covers that were $25 marked down to $10! I had planned to use white but for a deal like that I decided black will be fabulous! lol I also got some black round table covers for $5.. I'll use these on my end tables  Im really excited, I feel like the living room is coming together.. I hope the rest of the house will go as well.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh that's a great find make sure to take pictures after you put the covers on the couch and end tables. My couches are already black which is a giant plus for me, and my end tables are glass. I'm still debating on getting covers for them though, so I'd love to see how yours turn out.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

*My party ideas*

Ms. Meeple,
I have also noticed that there is not as much activity on this site this year. I keep checking back for more ideas as well. Maybe it has something to do with the economy maybe it is timing, I'm not sure.
I have decided to go with Lady of Chamberwell Manor's idea. I hope that you don't mind Lady. Haunted Hotel. I loved the idea and I was at a loss as to what to do this year. 
I am going to be The black widow, my husband is going to be a headless man. He will be the one that won't die. My daughter is going to be a bride that checked in on her wedding night but never checked out. She will have a bullet wound in her head. I have an old desk that we will use for the check in desk. I am looking for a bell to put on it. Behind the desk I have a board that we will hang keys on. We are going to turn the door to the bathroom into an elevator. Inside the bathroom will be a huge spiderweb and very large spider. I am going to put up crime scene tape at the bottom of our stairs. I need to start working on the hotel sign and the vacancy sign. I borrowed some old luggage from my Grandma and I am going to put it in the front yard with scattered clothes. I will also put up my grave yard in the front yard. I will be sending out hotel confirmations as invites to my guests. 

As for food, I pretty much do the same thing every year. Chili, onion dip in a spider bowl, witch eye balls (green deviled eggs), mini hamburgers, cheese dip, chocolate fondue with banana's, strawberries, pound cake and marshmallows, all kinds of candy. I usually make a grave yard cake but it never gets eaten so this year I will make cup cakes. My friends and family bring food so we always have more that enough.

I will try to keep everyone informed of any additional ideas I come up with.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

The law firm name smacks of the creepy! I would love to hear more ideas of party planning. IO have been so busy on props and buying halloween stuff that I have neglected the party planning. I need help on that one.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

What kind of party do you plan to have Savage?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Tippy said:


> Ms. Meeple,
> I have also noticed that there is not as much activity on this site this year. I keep checking back for more ideas as well. Maybe it has something to do with the economy maybe it is timing, I'm not sure.
> I have decided to go with Lady of Chamberwell Manor's idea. I hope that you don't mind Lady. Haunted Hotel. I loved the idea and I was at a loss as to what to do this year.
> I am going to be The black widow, my husband is going to be a headless man. He will be the one that won't die. My daughter is going to be a bride that checked in on her wedding night but never checked out. She will have a bullet wound in her head. I have an old desk that we will use for the check in desk. I am looking for a bell to put on it. Behind the desk I have a board that we will hang keys on. We are going to turn the door to the bathroom into an elevator. Inside the bathroom will be a huge spiderweb and very large spider. I am going to put up crime scene tape at the bottom of our stairs. I need to start working on the hotel sign and the vacancy sign. I borrowed some old luggage from my Grandma and I am going to put it in the front yard with scattered clothes. I will also put up my grave yard in the front yard. I will be sending out hotel confirmations as invites to my guests.
> ...


Sounds like you will have some very creepy guests at your hotel! Be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I have noticed there is less activity on here than this time last year, at least in the party and costume forum areas... I guess a lot of people are having to work overtime or put in long hours due to the economic situation, or perhaps aren't building as much. Personally, I graduated from University this summer, then went straight into full-time work and am now in the process of moving house, so life has taken over all my plans for fun Halloween times.  I've managed to plan pretty much every detail of my party though and made the invitations ready to be sent out, so at least I'm sort of on track. Once I have moved I can start ordering/making supplies and properly working on my dia de los muertos theme. 

Also here in the Uk, the great Halloween spirit is only just starting to surface - the kids have only just gone back to school, so hopefully we should start seeing more merchandise in the shops soon


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree with the "Hard Economic Times" theory. It is hard to get into "the spirit" when you're broke. I have been out-of-work since February, and even though we are still pushing through with our party, we are cutting corners everywhere we can and waiting until the last minute to start building.

Our theme this year is "Old West" and our facade will be a Ghost Town. Last year's Castle facade was extremely lame compared to the previous year's Pirate Ship, so this year we have to redeem ourselves - big time!

We're building half of the support wall this weekend (the half that connects with the Haunted House walk-through in the garage) and will hopefully build the rest in a few weeks. I will post pics of our progress.

We're doing the HH a little differently this year. The Girls in the family challenged the Boys to a competition. Here is the article from page 5 of the newsletter (invitation):

_Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, the wait is over. A new item is being added to the ballots at the 10th Annual RiceBaum Halloween Gala this year. Besides judging costumes, the guests this year will be asked for their input on one more item at the party: The Haunted House. I know, you're thinking "Who are WE to judge the creativity and scariness of these ingenious masters of Halloween?" Well, let me explain.
Earlier this year, the RiceBaum women extended a challenge to the RiceBaum men to see who can come up with the best/scariest room in the haunted house. The men foolishly accepted, and so,as they say, IT IS ON!
As far as this reporter can tell, there is only one drawback... As Gala guests, we can no longer run through the entrance to the party clutching our bottle ever-so-tightly against our chest with our eyes closed, clinging for dear life to the person in front of us while silently we hope to just make it through alive!
This year, my fellow partiers, we will have to put on our big boy panties, open our eyes, and pay attention. After all, a year's worth of bragging rights are at stake here._

Each team is responsible for designing, building, decorating, and staffing TWO rooms in the HH (I'll take care of the other 3 rooms). Not only does this get them more involved, it also frees me up to concentrate more on the facade. I also expect a lot of our guests to go back out and walk through a second or third time.

By the way, the entrance to the party is THROUGH the haunted house.

PS: Post #777! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've finally finished some of the bigger things for the inside to bring more of the funeral/creepy feel inside. 

The Barsoleum that will go in the pass-through bar area (made a post over in props, but I believe that it dropped off the front page days ago)

A lovely antique lamp with a bloody globe (same post)

moving eyes portrait over the fireplace

Lots of candles and even got new creepy gorgeous fabric to make curtains out of. 

Still covering the furniture in white sheets... my furniture isn't antique looking (and something tells me that pansies aren't very scary )

LOTS of weird displays like a puffer fish, ravens that escaped a birdcage, a pumpkin topiary, skulls, anatomical drawings framed and replacing the regular artwork.

Invites are completed, but don't have a sample to post (home sick today and the files are at work  )

Still need to finish the menu and associated collateral to go with the games and door prize (reading of the will)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

LV Scott T said:


> I agree with the "Hard Economic Times" theory. It is hard to get into "the spirit" when you're broke. I have been out-of-work since February, and even though we are still pushing through with our party, we are cutting corners everywhere we can and waiting until the last minute to start building.


I'm glad your party is on despite the economic conditions! It just wouldn't be the same without pics of your fabulous and HUGE party! Can't wait to see what you do with the old west theme!

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I've finally finished some of the bigger things for the inside to bring more of the funeral/creepy feel inside.
> 
> The Barsoleum that will go in the pass-through bar area (made a post over in props, but I believe that it dropped off the front page days ago)
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember seeing those on the props section! They looked great!
Can't wait to see your invites.
So did you ever decide on your activity? Seems you were bouncing around a bit on that if I remember correctly.

MsM


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

We decided to do a reading of the will. We'll put the names of all present into a bucket and a person will be drawn as the "beneficiary" of the door prize. They'll have to open the coffin (set up in the backyard on sawhorses) to claim the prize. We'll have our zombie guy (sound/motion activated to shake) in there with the prize on his chest.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

As far as our update goes....we haven't really accomplished much since the last one haha

Coffin bar is finished and looks fabulous!
Hubby will start on a new coffin this weekend for the deceased.
I have a witty dutch friend trying to come up with a dutch version of the letter from the lawyer's office. Hopefully she can come up with some witty play on words to use in it.
I'm going out tomorrow to search for items to make the condolence wreath and look for a cross for on top of the coffin bar.
And we need to give the organist a new look and new repoirtoire (I know that's spelled wrong but I also know that FG will correct it haha)

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Frankie's Girl said:


> We decided to do a reading of the will. We'll put the names of all present into a bucket and a person will be drawn as the "beneficiary" of the door prize. They'll have to open the coffin (set up in the backyard on sawhorses) to claim the prize. We'll have our zombie guy (sound/motion activated to shake) in there with the prize on his chest.


So, no game at all?
I HAVE to have my guests do SOMETHING or they'll just SIT all night lol
We were considering a video will with a last request from the deceased. His last request would be snowy and hard to understand. The person or team who figures out and fulfills his last request would win. Haven't gotten any further than that though.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Since my last update, we've managed to get alot accomplished and can scratch some things off my list! The second coffin...the one that will contain the remains of the long lost rich uncle is has been built. Now we need to put a coffin liner in and paint it. The funeral wreath which will be next to the coffin is done as well. I also found a candle holder and an old picture frame. We'll put an old photo of the deceased in it and have it on the table next to the condolence book. The invitations are done. They are in dutch so I'm not going to post them. They are a letter from a law firm about the death of their long lost uncle.
Oh and I also made the fingers that are going to stick out of the coffin bar and found a cool cross for on top of it.

We still need to work out the details of the game/activities but I plan on posting for suggestions regarding that in a new thread.









































































So, what have the rest of you been up to?? I want some updates! 

MsM


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've been plugging away on my "Wicked Wonderland" theme, and I'm starting to get panicked as the time ticks down!

So far I've:
-Got a custom morph of my photo into the Cheshire Cat, and used that to Create invite postcards . I even SENT THEM OUT already! I'm so glad I did this, my guests have already been working on costumes, and I know I got on their calendars early - important with all the "competition" of an Oct. 31st party

-Front yard: Started work on an archway so guests have to go "through the looking glass" to get to the party - I'm using a foil curtain as the center of the mirror so you can still get through, and the structure is painted silver and covered with broken mirror pieces (like a mosaic). I've also gotten 6 foam mannequin heads (3 male, 3 female) painted them, tied their necks with "bloody" rags, and jabbed them on stakes to adorn the front yard - the Queen of Heart's "victims". They'll each have a sign with their "crime" - i.e. "Knave of Hearts - Stole my Tarts" and will be illuminated by a plug in spotlight on a stake that I picked up at Menards. I still have to finish their details - wigs, accessories, etc.

-Living room: we're renting arcade DDR, and this will be the main "************** other than eating and drinking. Main room will be the Queen of Hearts theme - black roses painted red, garlands out of playing cards, a marquee out of large paper mache letters that says "WONDERLAND" in an antiqued red & black will hang on the wall. I've ordered and received additional decor from Anderson's Giant Party Store - 
Casino Cascades
Card Suit Stringers
Ceiling Decor

-Tea Party Scene: This is our bar, I got two shop lights and 48" black light bulbs and installed the first of them so far, it's awesome. I got smaller paper mache letters and painted them white spelling out "Mad Tea Party" - I'm looking for some black light specific paint to embellish them, and I plan to post them on the wall above the bar. I also got a bunch of tea cups and saucers and tea pots at the Goodwill, glued them together in stacks and sculptures, and sprayed them in a crackle finish, black with white cracks showing through, these will be interspersed around the bottles at the bar, as will tiny children's tea sets which glow well under the black lights. I plan to serve tea - the LONG ISLAND ICED variety  and other spirits with "drink me" signs in this great Beyond Wonderland font I downloaded for free.

Croquet - I'm still toying with this, I got porcupine balls, then black flamingos on sale at Menards last week, might make it a game, might just make it decor. 

Talking flowers - I have several huge paper flowers I'm adding google eyes too, plan to decorate a room or corner of one with these. 

My mom has a clock collection I'm borrowing to hang with an "I'm late" sign, possibly along the stairs to the basement like going through the rabbit hole. 

I painted another set of letters saying "We're all mad here" in cheshire-cat colors, I think I'll put these in an area with random sets of eyes, ears, & tails, like the cheshire cat appearing and disappearing. 

Food: "EAT ME" signs in the same font above, as well as "One side makes you smaller, the other makes you tall" signs - going with a mini theme, to play on Alice's changing in sizes - 
-mini bread bowls with spinach dip
-cocktail weenies with card suit picks
-Peppered pigs in a blanket
-mushroom caps or stuffed mushrooms
-Finger sandwiches
-"eat me" sweets - cupcakes, dipped oreos, and sugar cookies with "Eat me" piped in icing
-Stolen tarts - heart shaped jam filled cookies

For costume awards this year I think I'm making mosaics mirrors of picture frames. 

I'm updating regularly on my blog as I tackle things - My Craftastic Creations


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Forgot a couple things - boy does it feel good to list out everything I've done though, maybe I will get this put together in time!

I got paper plates from Anderson's as well - very cute card suit theme. Picked up the drink stirrers too.

and I've been posting "costume round ups" on my blog with all sorts of different inspirational photos of Wonderland character incarnations. So far I've done the Caterpillar and Unicorn (from through the looking glass)

Toying around with doing a caterpillar scene too, maybe in the "smoking section" (outside) or in the bathroom. 

Then I still want to make some faux tiny doors & place throughout the house, maybe keys too. And signs - "Don't step on the Mome Wrath" and the like. 

Okay, now I feel overwhelmed again


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> Okay, now I feel overwhelmed again


Hahaha you should have stopped while you were ahead...with your first post!

Its sounds like you have a wonderful plan and if it only turns out half as good as the plan, I"m sure it will be a great success! Oh and love those paper plates! Nice find for your theme!

MsM


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*Mad Hatter Alice In Wonderland aka Malice 2009 preparations*



HeatherEve1234 said:


> Forgot a couple things - boy does it feel good to list out everything I've done though, maybe I will get this put together in time!
> 
> I got paper plates from Anderson's as well - very cute card suit theme. Picked up the drink stirrers too.
> 
> ...


Hi ~ I too am doing the Malice In Wonderland theme ~ great ideas above! For the MomeRaths ...dollar store has those bright colored squiggly balls and some have eye balls. I got some and am glueing in an arrow..with the same sign..they're to be in my black lighted scary forest (aka the livingroom) Scary forest cardboard tree forms attached to back of couches painted black with streaks of brown on trunks and streaks of green on branches..eyeballs ($1 store) glued on to show up under black light...and of course a cheshire grin (only) in one of the trees. Here's my floor plan ~ I'll post pics probably after this weeknd of progress. 
Three Sections:
1)From front door..entry is a tunnel representing "Down the Hole" ~ see blog for more descriptive.
2)Opens up to checkered path to the Mad Hatter Tea Party (Dining room)
3) And a checkered path to "a spiral path to no where" in the living room..which is the scary forest. (sitting area)
~ All lit up by black lights and strobe and candles ~
I want to paint with lawn paint a white checkered scene in the front yard, with some paper mache chess pieces but not sure how to make them rain proof ...I live in Oregon so theres gonna be rain. And that goes for the mushrooms too? Any suggestions? 
Anyhoo ~ love your ideas ~ lets share ... I cant wait til we both have it all put toether and how it all comes out. Fun fun fun~! Ani aka The White Rabie


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been checking this section regularly for updates on all the different party themes and I'm not seeing much!
> MsM


Been wondering exactly the same thing. And that is why I did put up the
"COLLECTIVE HALLOWEEN DEVELOPMENT BLOG 2009" thread.
Not much happening there either 

SO PLEASE PEOPLE, THOSE PICS AND IDEAS HERE OR THERE!!!

*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

And here is how my scarecrow is doing at the time:




























Did cut the fabric with a knife and have to say, that it looks
pretty good.


*


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

We choice this Alien idea last year because we thought it would be cool to build a UFO. So the encounter began... In March, I think it was, I started on the five Aliens needed to invade our front yard, along with the 20' UFO. The photos are random here but I have been documenting our entire process this year. So here is a quick run down of what is going on.

The Alien Encounter
"Is There Any Body Out There?"

Invitations: Top Secret Folder
Includes files, photos, and info

The Date: Party October 23
Front Yard: Alien Landing
includes: Aliens & UFO
Front Walk: Army Guard Station
includes: 2 guards, wire, id inspection,
photo's taken to enter site. 
Haunt: Area 51 (a 20'X20' tent)
includes: Quarantine Wash Station, & The Lab, 
fully equipped with Aliens dead, alive, 
and experiments. Scientists, alive??
Back Walk: The Worm Hole 
Transports one through a 30' walk to party tent.
Back Yard: The Party 1 - 20'x20' 1- 20'x10' 2 - 10'x10' tents
2 large party tents, one food tent and bar tent
The party tents will be decorated as a haunted 
house. 

We keep the food easy, we usually have between 40-60 guest. Buffet style works great, I break out 8 chaffing dishes and burners and it seems to work great. 
Wing-dings are BIG! So we load up, plus we do a lot of finger friendly foods, fish, and vegan dishes too. NO ONE under twenty-one is permitted at our Halloween parties. STRICTLY ADULT! We tried it once and it was not pretty! 

I will post full details after our party. The 31st is the easy part for us! Just sit back and scare the kids!!!!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Really awesome TheEvilQueen! Props are looking great.

We are doing a vampire theme this year. We will have a cemetery in front yard (weather permitting). On the main floor will be the food. I'm just getting started on the menu. I have several skull & skeletons that have glitter on them and lots of purple lights. I plan on putting black sheets on the furniture. We always take pics of everyone when they first get here in front of the fireplace so I plan on really making the fireplace light. Really going for a blingy look (kind of glamorous-vamp style). I'm making the red punch I saw on one of the threads here with a small bar. Downstairs (in the unfinished basement), we bought dungeon (block) wrap and will have a bar as well. We have a few zombies and such we will put in basement or front yard. My husband is suppose to be making a Nosferatu prop for basement but he hasn't started yet & is making me nervous! Our guest bathroom will have lots of spiders (egg sacs) & a huge one in shower with a "victim" wrapped in web. And of course I will have out my Halloween village!

I will start posting pics really soon!


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Vampire theme*



Witch Hazel said:


> Really awesome TheEvilQueen! Props are looking great.
> 
> We are doing a vampire theme this year. We will have a cemetery in front yard (weather permitting). Downstairs (in the unfinished basement), we bought dungeon (block) wrap and will have a bar as well.


Hi ~ 2008 was my Victorian Vampire theme and I did a small scale Vampire lair using "Scene It ~ Dungeon" on the walls. 










(more pics on my page here) 
Anyhoo ~ it was such fun. This year were doing Malice in Wonderland. Pics to post here on progress hopefully next week.

For food ~ I did these brownies shaped in lil coffins with white piping and RIP on the top. Mini weenies in a blanket, wrapped up like mummies. Mini sloppy jack o lanterns (sloppy joe mix on toasted muffin with cheese that had a jack o lantern face cut out and melted) Those were the big hit. And a bubbling cauldron of cheese dip and chips. Drinks special were Monster Mojitos and then open bar to whatever they wanted to mix (put scary labels on all the alcohol bottles) Beer was in a tub in the kitchen) which I learned I need to decorate too as thats where people always seem to congregate. Go figure, it happens at other parties ...why not Halloween LOL 
Well have fun ! 
Ani


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow evil queen that sounds like its going to be quite the 'invasion'!!
Such big plans and small pics haha
Got any larger ones?


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

You people have great ideas and scenes! One day I am going to
have a house too, in a country, and then I have a yard too to 
decorate. It is stupid to have to live in a city, cause all jobs are here.

*


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

moonchildani said:


> Hi ~ 2008 was my Victorian Vampire theme and I did a small scale Vampire lair using "Scene It ~ Dungeon" on the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow..wish i had went to your party


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

*Bling!*



Witch Hazel said:


> Really awesome TheEvilQueen! Props are looking great.
> 
> We are doing a vampire theme this year. Really going for a blingy look (kind of glamorous-vamp style).
> 
> I will start posting pics really soon!


Check out Grandinroad.com they have some bling! Seen it earlier today. 

Get your Halloween on, baby!


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

*Is Size an issue?*



MsMeeple said:


> Wow evil queen that sounds like its going to be quite the 'invasion'!!
> Such big plans and small pics haha
> Got any larger ones?


Ya, but I have sizing issues.
Sorry! I can work all the power tools better than this lap top.
I have an album up, Construction 2009. They will appear bigger there.


----------

